# z32 engine in z31



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

I am about to get an 85 300zx and i am considering an engine swap. I assume that as with many Nissan blocks, all the VG engines bolt up the same. so i was hoping i could make the newer model engine fit and gain 60hp (going from 160 to about 220). Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The VGs won't just bolt up. It would be a massive waste of money to try to fit the VG30DE in the Z31 It would be understandable to swap a VG30DETT but that would still take loads of money. The easy thing though would be to buy a VG30ET (the turbo engine from the Z31) and build that bolt ons can easily net 450RWHP on the stock bottom end. The VG30ET can hang right with the VG30DETT and even be a tad better because of the head set-up (more torque) it will also be much cheaper to first install the VG30ET since it will bolt up and then mod it.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

ok- thanks for the info- i was looking for the N/A upgrade for the sake of reliablity and such, but i may consider turbo eventually.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The turbo engines will be just as reliable since they are built around boost. Only issues you will have is when you stick a turbo on an NA engine then wear will be exaggerated.


----------

